# Formost swinger 1...whats it worth?



## BLACK CROWN CUSTOMS (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey guys don't know much about muscle bikes!!! What's this worth? I know it would be worth more as a boys bike...are these collected? It's in great original shape! Let me know guys thanks!!!


----------



## Floyd (Oct 23, 2011)

I saw this on CL with a $300 price. Yikes!! Single speed girls bike.... U might get $50 for it if U find a female whole wants a nice rider. Prob get more selling parts seperate, like the chain guard. Just my $.02


----------



## azhearseguy (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree, It's only worth what the parts are worth..


----------



## BLACK CROWN CUSTOMS (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks guys...deff did not know much about these types of bikes! Wife likes it...gonna clean it up and let her ride!


----------



## azhearseguy (Oct 24, 2011)

BLACK CROWN CUSTOMS said:


> Thanks guys...deff did not know much about these types of bikes! Wife likes it...gonna clean it up and let her ride!




There ya go..best opption!


----------



## George Eggleston (Oct 25, 2011)

well I think its a cool looking bike. Congrats, my wife would love to have a bike like that. Been looking at a Slick Chick in purple for her.


----------



## jimmylarry (Oct 25, 2011)

You know how to make your post understandable for most of the people i have also a musical bike.


----------

